# "Expert" analyst sites like Stoxline, BarChart etc.?



## princeplanet (8 March 2013)

I'm finding the recs from the Comsec site pretty useless, so looking around for sites like Stoxline and Barcharts. What are people's thoughts on the quality and reliability of these sites?


----------

